# how much are the drugs ?



## mixie29 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone can give me a rough price on how much the drugs are for FET as my clinic have just written to me and told me a price but that it doesnt include the drugs

Thanks all
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

mixie this is my first FET so don't know if we are all on the same but i have just paid about £76 and that is for 1 buserelin, 50 pessaries, pregnyl (which there is a shortage again) and the progynova tablets. Hope that helps. 
Have they advised you where to get your drugs from yet? Calea or Central homecare are both good and very competitive.


----------



## mixie29 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have just be told that the standard for Fet with my clinic is £500 i am unsure if i can buy the drugs elsewhere and nervous about getting them online and also about asking my clinic can i do this. god just when u think u have yur head straight after all that has gone wrong then there is something else to worry about stress levels are thru the roof today cos some people can only give you half the info u need to prepare yourself ! 

am i ready after all ??


----------



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

natural FET at my clinic is £550, medicated FET £1,025


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

That seems very expensive to me.... Can't remember how much I paid - the expensive part was the daily clexane for me.. 


Progynova and Cyclogest weren't too bad.  I used fertility2u website.  


I seem to think it only cost a couple of hundred to start off with ... 
Think it does depend which meds your clinic prefers..


   


Mini xxx


----------



## mixie29 (Dec 24, 2010)

yeah it does seem expensive, wondering how many of us ladies out there have used drugs from internet or somewhere other than their clinic and how their clinic reacted to it. I know its worth every penny but its a recession and every penny counts, so many worries and questions


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Mixie - have heard good things about Asda..... 


The only thing to bear in mind is some clinics charge £100 to write out a private script!  Madness if you ask me ... Any chance your GP can prescribe some of the meds seeing as they're HRT meds 


 Mini xx


----------



## mixie29 (Dec 24, 2010)

asda really ? must check that out, i am very dubious about interferring with the drugs cos as we all do i really want this to work with every ounce of my being so maybe i should just not pay my bills for a month but they hadn't told me the drugs where an additional cost when we had our consultation and £500 is difficult to find within a month

I am sure i have some crinone gel that is still in date so i will get that taken off they are kinda crafty and wont give me an appointment now until i pick up my meds so this is the worry
need to read my diary from last year and try and pre empt them even i onyl get half of what i need elsewhere it will help a lot
god so much buzzing round my head x 

thanks for the info girlies i realy appreciate it it all helps settle my mind

wishing you all happy things xoxo


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,
For my last cycle I had a private prescription emailed from clinic in Spain and my GP wrote a private prescription for me to get it from a chemist here. It cost £48 for cyclogest and progynova.
I am just about to start a FET with an addition of prostrap injection ( I think that is approx £120) and the GP I saw at the surgery this time actually put them on an nhs prescription.

It may be worth asking, good luck,
AJ xx


----------



## Rojakhan (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello,
i had paid £155 for medicines and £600  for treatment . best of luck


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

i live in france so my drugs were quite cheap as most are french brands....i have provames and utrogestan witch have cost around 150 euro so far...also 25 euro for the fraxiparin in the clinic in prague...i have been told to continue provames and utrogestan until 30 weeks all being well so will cost around 450 euro in total xx


----------

